# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box تحديثات :  NEW SL3 unlock prices from UB

## gsm4maroc

Dear Users,  from now all SL3 unlock will be 85 credits. Prices are fixed, depends no more on the model, hash, etc...  
Best regards: UB Team 
17.10.2011.

----------


## seffari



----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------

